# hdparm / head parking problem



## cyrille (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,
New freebsd user (8.0),I've got DELL inspiron 1525N with a DEBIAN.
Since the beginning, this PC have got a disk spin-down and head parking problem

Look (playing time : approximatively 5 minutes):


```
vegBSD# smartctl -a /dev/ad4 | grep 'Cycle\|Power'
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       8631
vegBSD# smartctl -a /dev/ad4 | grep 'Cycle\|Power'
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       8632
vegBSD# smartctl -a /dev/ad4 | grep 'Cycle\|Power'
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       8635
vegBSD# smartctl -a /dev/ad4 | grep 'Cycle\|Power'
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       8639
vegBSD# smartctl -a /dev/ad4 | grep 'Cycle\|Power'
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       8648
```


Under DEBIAN I fixed this bug with hdparm configuration  : `hdparm -B 254 /dev/hda` 

But under freebsd I don't find the hdparm package.

Is there anybody who can help me to fix this.

Thx and sorry for my very bad english 

Cyrille


----------



## cyrille (Mar 9, 2010)

I've fixed the problem with the *ataidle* package
I've disabled the APM with [cmd=]ataidle -P 0 /dev/ad4 [/cmd] 
Since all is fine
Thx
Cyrille


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 13, 2010)

A late point of reference for this thread (parenthetically and as an aside and all that): 
	
	



```
# smartctl -A /dev/ad4 | grep Cycle
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1262
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       [highlight]1064489[/highlight]
```

At least, thanks to *cyrille* it isn't incrementing some thousands a day.  Yuck.


----------

